# My Tom Daniels' Beer Wagon



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I suddenly got the urge a month ago to build a car again, of course a geeky car rather than a stock car. So I picked Tom Daniel's Beer Wagon as I fondly recalled it as a kid although I never had one. I built it stock but I did strip all the chrome and airbrushed Alclad chrome on. It was a straight forward build and I was very happy with the results. I am starting to put all of TD's cars on the bench for my personal pleasure and to enter as a set at the local contests.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Look good. hmm beer...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That is an old truck. Still has chain drive wheels. A Diamond Rio maybe?

I liked the days when there were fun things. Crazy cars, funny songs, etc.. These days everything is 'too cool for school'.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

terryr said:


> That is an old truck. Still has chain drive wheels. A Diamond Rio maybe?


Check the decal on the front of the truck. It's a Mack (or, at least it's _supposed_ to be). 

Nice work Mr. Koenn! These Tom Daniel designs are a lot of fun, and you've certainly done this one justice. I hope mine turns out as nice...if I ever get around to it, that is. :lol:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am working on the Red Baron and probably a couple of others now that I have gotten in the mood. Thanks for the positive comments gentlemen, always appreciated.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done Bob! I always liked the Tom Daniel kits - got a few stashed myself to build.


----------

